# Houston Bow Ranges



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All, I'm heading to Colorado this fall to chase elk with the stick and string. Like most Houstonians, I don't have a lot of space in my yard to practice with unfortunately. I've been going to indoor ranges that have 30 yard max space, but I want / need to stretch my distances to 50+ to get more comfortable and to make sure my pins are set. 

I know about Buffalo Field, but I'm not looking to spend all that money on a place. I was hoping to find some public land that I can setup a target and shoot. Anyone know of any within a reasonable distance? I'm in Missouri City btw. Thanks


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

where you at in Mo City?


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Over near Dulles and Hwy 6


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a little far for you but Carters county on the north side there is a free range out to 70M with targets set up from 10y, 20y, 30y, 40y, 50y, 60y


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Jon-Paul said:


> This is a little far for you but Carters county on the north side there is a free range out to 70M with targets set up from 10y, 20y, 30y, 40y, 50y, 60y


 Bow Zone on Treswig New Grand opening this weekend a 3d setup it real cooling


----------

